# Ronnie Dunn testifies in deer hunting trial



## jci63 (Jan 2, 2005)

Ronnie Dunn testifies in deer hunting trial Associated Press  Jan. 6, 2005

SOUTH BEND, Ind.  Country music singer Ronnie Dunn has testified he'd never been deer hunting until he hunted on a northern Indiana farm where he bagged a 12-point buck. 



He took the stand in federal court yesterday at South Bend, where the owner of the farm is being tried on federal wildlife violations. 



Dunn told jurors he used a rifle to kill the buck, which Russell Bellar had pointed out to him. Dunn also said he didn't have a state deer hunting license. 



Dunn said he had not been told by investigators that he had committed illegal acts and had merely told investigators what had happened on his hunting trips. 



The entertainer also testified he was told Bellar's farm near Peru (Indiana) was a private hunting facility. 



Prosecutors say one of Bellar's former employees has signed a plea agreement in which he says Bellar charged hunters four-thousand to 20-thousand dollars per buck.


----------

